# Does anyone make a box plow for ATV?



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

We do a bunch of hotels and condos that are a pain to clean out the parking stalls. So I'm thinking a quad with a box plow would be just the ticket. Has anyone seen one or used one? If no one makes one I don't think it would be too tough to modify a plow.
What do you think?


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

You can just put wings on Sodorblooms.com- atv attachments


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you can it is actually a good idea.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

On, Moose and Cycle country's web site's that have end attachments that can be put on there plows to turn them into Mini Box's. IF your already running there plows that would be the route I would go.

sublime out.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check those out. Here's another thought. What about using a hydro walk behind mower with a box plow on it. Could get into tight spots ,but of course you would have to walk.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Smitty58;524909 said:


> Thanks, I'll check those out. Here's another thought. What about using a hydro walk behind mower with a box plow on it. Could get into tight spots ,but of course you would have to walk.


y use a walk behind wouldnt a ZTR be just as effective same PITA to move from job to job in the snow thou


----------

